# Heure dans OSX différente de celle dans Windows (2h de moins



## MilesTEG (28 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, je viens vous soumettre un souci assez pénible. 
Voilà quand je boot sous OSX, l'heure affichée est la bonne. Pas de problème. 
Mais quand je reboot sous Windows, systématiquement l'heure n'est plus la bonne et j'ai 2h de décalage en moins. 
Exemple : il est 22h. OSX indique 22h, mais si je reboot sous Windows il indiquera 20h.
Pour avoir à nouveau la bonne heure, soit j'attends le bon vouloir de Windows et de sa synchronisation automatique avec un serveur de temps (ça peut être long très long à arriver), soit je vais le faire manuellement dans les paramètres de la date et heure. 


Est ce que vous avez aussi ce soucis ? Si oui comment peut on le résoudre ? 

Ps : j'ai le bon fuseau horaire dans les 2 os, avec l'heure d'été activée dans les 2 os aussi. 

Merci d'avance 
@+
Miles

Envoyé de mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LéoYunta (28 Mai 2014)

Le problème est que OS X et Linux utilises le GMT time alors que Windows essaye de synchroniser avec ton heure locale, et du coup windows est confus quand tu rebootes, les drivers de boot camp sont censé fixer le problème, mais c'est pas toujours le cas.

Anyways, essaye ça, c'est connu en dual boot et j'avais le même problème, en fait tout le monde qui ont des hackintosh ont ce petit problème ;-)

> regedit.exe 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation. Click droit n'importe tout et new > DWORD (32-bit) Value. Appelle le RealTimeIsUniversal, tu doubles cliques et tu mets la valeur de "1"


----------



## MilesTEG (29 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Le problème est que OS X et Linux utilises le GMT time alors que Windows essaye de synchroniser avec ton heure locale, et du coup windows est confus quand tu rebootes, les drivers de boot camp sont censé fixer le problème, mais c'est pas toujours le cas.
> 
> Anyways, essaye ça, c'est connu en dual boot et j'avais le même problème, en fait tout le monde qui ont des hackintosh ont ce petit problème ;-)
> 
> ...



Haaa !! Super 
Merci ça a fonctionné 

C'est cool, je ne vais plus avoir à me prendre la tête lorsque je booterais sous windows 
(pour le peu que je vais faire ^^)

Du coup, j'ai créé un .reg pour que çà se fasse tout seul si je réinstalle windows  Ce qui va arriver à nouveau le jour où je vais avoir un nouveau SSD plus gros pour accueillir OSX et les données utilisateur


----------



## LéoYunta (29 Mai 2014)

Bienvenue ;-) Enjoy.


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Bienvenue ;-) Enjoy.


Merci  
Voilà le fichier .reg au cas où d'autres personnes voudraient faire la manip 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k1vr9xh5eacq0lh/Fixer Heure Windows+Hackintosh.reg


----------



## zenelae (30 Juillet 2014)

Merci cela sera utile pour bon nombre d'entre nous


----------

